# “Tamper Resistant” iPhone Easily Opened With $10 Tool



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

> Apple doesn't want you messing around inside your own iPhone 4. That's why all the newest ones are sealed up with oddball "pentalobe" screws. But now there's a $10 pentalobe screwdriver that solves that problem.


More here: http://mashable.com/2011/01/21/pentalobe-screwdriver/
Go ahead, take a peek. You know you want to. :lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

They are similar to the 5-lobe Torx-Plus fasteners and Cinstar security fasteners. You can get the 5-lobe Torx-Plus bits like this and this on Amazon (I have both of these). They work on the Cinstar fasteners also.

A few years back I bought a Leatherman Wave and it was held together with Torx-Plus and you had to be authorized to buy the bits. It was a PITA if you wanted to take a blade off (easier to sharpen).

When the Wave came out with Torx-plus there was a lot of discussion about how to get the bits. You had to provide proof in writing that you were authorized to buy them and for a few years that's the way it was. Now you can get them pretty easily.

A few years ago this was a tough bit/fastener to get but is pretty easy these days. I don't get why it has iPhone users is such a tizzy. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Long ago, I learned "for just about every lock, there's a key".

Then again...why folks want to get in there is a bit puzzling....unless perhaps they want to solder coax to an outside antenna for better reception... :lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Long ago, I learned "for just about every lock, there's a key".


And when there isn't a key, there's always a hammer! :lol:

- Merg


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> And when there isn't a key, there's always a hammer! :lol:
> 
> - Merg


If it doesn't fit force it. If it breaks, it needed to be replaced anyway. :lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> If it doesn't fit force it. If it breaks, it needed to be replaced anyway. :lol:


"If it ain't broke, break it!" - Meatloaf

- Merg


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Then again...why folks want to get in there is a bit puzzling....unless perhaps they want to solder coax to an outside antenna for better reception... :lol:


Because I don't want to pay Apple $79-99 to replace a $20 battery and be without a phone for 3-4 days.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Merg said:


> And when there isn't a key, there's always a hammer! :lol:
> 
> - Merg


Hey - that worked on the Apollo Moon camera...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Because I don't want to pay Apple $79-99 to replace a $20 battery and be without a phone for 3-4 days.


I sure hope your iPhone 4 battery is dead already. :eek2:

Mike


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Not yet, but definitely in my 3. And I replaced it.

Just last week I shattered the glass on my 4. Just by luck I was able to get AT&T to allow me to upgrade one of my other lines to a 4 and then transfer the phone over to my line for $199. And then I was able to sell my broken one on ebay for $299 so I made $70 or so on the deal after taxes and activation fees.

But if I could not have worked that deal, I may very well have replaced the screen myself.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Two thoughtful contributions to this interesting discussion...

1. If it ain't fixed, don't broke it.

2. Charlie: "Rose, how did you get in? I had the locks changed."
. . Rose: "Charlie, you may have changed your locks, but you didn't
. . change your locksmith. I can recommend someone if you like."


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Long ago, I learned "for just about every lock, there's a key".





The Merg said:


> And when there isn't a key, there's always a hammer! :lol:


Or these.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think people forget sometimes that a big part of the reason for the supposed "security" screws is to keep people from opening it on a whim.

There are lots of people who just like to open stuff up, whether they know anything about technology or not... and then when they break something they want it replaced for free.. and if the company balks, they run to the news or internet (now) and post how awful the company is.

The best thing the company can do is try to make it as difficult as possible to get inside.

All that said... the only real reason someone should even want to get inside their iPhone would be for battery replacement... and that's the one thing really that I wish Apple would have changed to... a user-replaceable battery so that you don't have to chuck the phone or be without it for a month just to get a battery replaced.


----------

